# Toy Garage



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*Toy Garage*

Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
















































































































































































































Bret


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Great idea!


----------



## bevins587 (Mar 30, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


I like this, think I might have to build one for my nephews.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Dad. I'll bet you really had fun with this.


----------



## drbyte (Apr 12, 2007)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


I had a 'Texaco' station similar to this when I was a kid but it was METAL! Back in late 50s when Americans knew how to make stuff!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Nice he's going to get a heck of a lot of hours playing with that.


----------



## rob3591 (Aug 23, 2018)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


do you have printable plans to make this garage. my email is [email protected]


----------



## brijil (Oct 10, 2018)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Do you have printable plans for this garage? If these are not available could you provide the dimensions of the garage please?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Trent1984 (Mar 5, 2019)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Was wanting to make this for my boy he will be 8 I'm a trim Carpenter so this will be no hard project for me I just need to plans if you could send them to me I would greatly appreciate that my email is [email protected]


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Nice. He will have hours of fun with this.


----------



## Tom7 (Sep 13, 2020)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Like others before me, do you have printable plans for this garage? I am just getting into woodworking and need all the help I can get. If these are not available could you provide the dimensions of the garage please? My e-mail is

[email protected]

Thanks

Tom B.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Now you need to make cars to go with!

Very nice.


----------



## Scottdg (Apr 11, 2021)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Look great, are any plans available


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...





> Look great, are any plans available
> 
> - Scottdg


Scott, This garage that Bret made was from a plan I made up some years ago which I'm more than happy to share with you. 
PM me with your contact details so I can email them to you.


----------



## Iscandar (Nov 11, 2021)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Great .

A simple plan I can make- I want to modify it to be a Fire Station - the Helicopter can go on the roof.

I have been looking for ages

Could I please have a copy of the plans.

the plans will go back to Australia !!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...





> Great .
> 
> A simple plan I can make- I want to modify it to be a Fire Station - the Helicopter can go on the roof.
> 
> ...


G'day and welcome to LumberJocks 
Drop me a "PM" with your email address for the plan, more than happy to share it with you. 
I just recently made a couple of Golden Fleece detailed garages for fund raisers at the local community club.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/420955

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/416924

And here's one with a BP theme.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/412653

Cheers


----------



## Menko (12 mo ago)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


Hi Crowie,

Great project! My name is Menko and i'm from the Netherlands. I recently became father for the first time and would love to build one for my son! Could you please send me the plans?

Thanks!

Menko

email: [email protected]


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

bj383ss said:


> *Toy Garage*
> 
> Here is a toy garage I am working on for my youngest son Ryan. He is really into Hot wheels. I got the plans for this garage from a friend in Australia. He has been building these for several years. I had something similar to this when I was a kid except mine was plastic. This project was alot of fun and very easy to make. The boys as you can see wanted to start playing with it before I finished it.
> 
> ...


G'Day and welcome to LumberJock's Menko,
This is a great forum with many helpful and experienced woodworkers.
The toymakers and model-makers on LumberJock's are all first class blokes who've encouraged, supported and inspired me heaps, always willing to assist.
Congratulations on becoming a dad to a son, you'll have lots of fun making toys for him.
Toymaking is a great hobby, firstly the joy of the build, then the best part, the smile on the child's face as they play, fun and imagination filling their world.
I'll look forward to seeing you handiwork.
Check out Bret's blog as well as some of the different garages I've built in my "Project's List" to give you ideas to personalize yours for you son.
Please don't hesitate to ask for any clarification on the build.
Cheers, Peter

PS - Email sent!


----------

